# Trying to put a price on a trailer



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I was looking at a used small enclosed trailer, 6X10, single axle, the seller basically wants what he paid for it, 11 yrs ago. I told him he was crazy, so he says make an offer. He paid 2800$ 11 years ago, and basically wanted 2400$. So my question is, what do you all think it is worth? Im thinking around 800-1000$. It is in good shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

I think he's high and your a tad low. Trailers really hold their value well especially if kept in good condition. $1300-$1400 depending on the brand.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been searching them all morning, and I think he might want to just keep it, if he thinks it is that valuable. I can buy a brand new one, same size, etc. for $2000. 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfd/3681055861.html


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

At that price I would go with the new as you'll have some type of warranty...and new tires.....


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

JDRM said:


> I have been searching them all morning, and I think he might want to just keep it, if he thinks it is that valuable. I can buy a brand new one, same size, etc. for $2000.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfd/3681055861.html


I'd pick up that new 6x10 if it's a Look trailer. They are built really well.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Man that's a good price on an enclosed trailer. I just purchased a new 6x10 open and paid $1500!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just bought an 05 8.5' x 20' Well Cargo enclosed for $3400, but it was at a gun auction with few buyers for equipment. Sounds like your seller was overpricing but trailers hold value for function over looks.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree, they do hold value nicely.But as cleanup man stated, if its a matter of $500 for brand new trailer, tires, warranty, etc. I may just pay the extra $500, that is considering he would even go that low on the used. The sale price has dropped considerably since he bought his 11 years ago, I seen his receipt, and like I said, he paid $2800.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, I need to clarify. Good trailers that function as intended do hold value, but it sounds like he overpaid 11 years ago, so his numbers just don't work. Sometimes I wonder if people check the going prices before listing or just their original reciept. I was looking for guns and bought the Wells Cargo as a fluke, but you can find trailers for sale every day of the week. To me, I'd say thanks and have a good day and go find another one just like it.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

$800-$1000 is right on the money. Maybe up to $1200 if you like it and condition is decent. The only reason to buy used is to save a considerable amount of money. And as was said you forego possible warranty, and new tires, bearings. $2400 is ridiculous. If he thinks its worth more let him keep it. He doesn't sound like a motivated seller. Move on.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

1200 if he dont bite offer 1400,i got one that size and its 12yrs old and its still pulls great even after a couple of bearing changes.

But i would say nothing over 1400.

Good luck.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> At that price I would go with the new as you'll have some type of warranty...and new tires.....




I'm thinking new wiring is probably an even bigger plus.


I'm agreed, with Zuse. $1400 is fair for a used one. 
Other wise go new. Or keep shopping, you'll find another one.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

If you are cash strapped or have the time, then keep shopping for used. Otherwise just go new. If you are in the Michigan area, you're close enough to make the drive down to Elkhart Indiana, one of like 4 trailer manufacturing capitals of the USA, and pick it up factory direct. You'll probably get it close to what the used ones are going for.

When shopping for my dump two years ago, I got tired of shopping and got the new tires, wiring, lights, etc. for a little over $500 for what the used ones were going for.

I have been off and on looking at a new enclosed trailer. Steath Proline series is speaking to me. Anyone have experience using/owning one?


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

You can get a used hydrolic dump truck 1ith a 22 cube bed capacity for maybe 8-10K.

If you buy his trailer,a nd the tires are good the guys are right. 1300 or so.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

my enclosed trailers are old race car haulers 6 by 20s beaver tail doors at about 2k generally needing less than 100 bux in rehab work my 6 by 12 open was 800 plus 200 for new deck and fifty for lights but it has full landscaping racks the deals are out there the trick is to have the cash so you can strike while the iron is hot


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

He isnt in a hurry to sell
You are not in a hurry to buy 

Whats the problem 
Wait and see if he sells it. 
If not make another offer or tell him what your cash inhand offer is and let it go.

FULL PRICE ON ANYTHING IS FOR FNG'S


----------

